

www.dev.github.com - uptown
http://www.dev.github.com/

======
sp332
You need the w's. <http://www.dev.github.com/>

The links at the bottom of the page go to other "www.dev.github.com" pages,
but the links at the top go to "cbwa.info". Both domains resolve to the same
IP, "65.74.177.130".

------
ricardobeat
Issue with their CNAME aliasing?

